# Am i being too sensitive??



## newlymarried (Aug 23, 2010)

I


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Look up "abusive spouse". See if Wikipedia has a picture of your husband.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey newlymarried....I wish there was something constructive I could write here but I've never personally been in the situation you are in....it sounds truly awful.

Going on what you have written, I don't think you are being too sensitive at all - to me it sounds like emotional and mental abuse....and since he has pinned you against a wall, add in physical abuse as well. 

Hopefully someone who can be of more help to you will pop in soon and respond to your message. 

I just wanted to let you know, you've been heard.

PS....I think you are incredibly strong to have put up with this behaviour. So perhaps it's not just strength you need to get you through this - maybe one of the other posters who have been there will be able to let you know how they coped.


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

your husband is treating you badly. you don't accept that kind of behaviour and either you deal with it right now or you'll still be in the same situation years down the line only things will be much worse.

He's behaving aggressively towards you and pinning you up against a wall is spousal abuse. Do you have anywhere you could go if you left him? perhaps you should see a lawyer and find out how to go about getting him to leave your home


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

You poor sweet thing!! He's not so nice to you and if I were you..I'd find a place to stay until you can get a divorce. You deserve better..yes you do!!


----------

